# 10th scale electric offroad?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This will be stuck!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what about it? i wish we had a real 1/10 scale electric track around here. then we could start a real mini offroad class!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I got mine ready to go Gary........honestly I think we'll have 10-15 electric entries this weekend at Mikes


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

if i had all the parts i needed for my vendetta to not constantly break, i would run this weekend


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I have 4. MF2, BK2, XXX-CR and Lazer ZX-5. They have been neglected. Too bad it is High School Playoffs. Katy looks like they will go all the way. State game is Dec. 22. After that I can try to do some 10th scale.


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I got mine ready to go Gary........honestly I think we'll have 10-15 electric entries this weekend at Mikes


I've got mine ready, and I've got 2 others coming to run electrics too!!!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

After I get my bike finished...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*excuses!*



Gary said:


> After I get my bike finished...


Excuses excuses!!!! Last time it was because it was too hot!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was going to order some hubs for the bike since I was supposed to work 12 hours of double time this week, but that has changed and Ill put that off untill later. I can order the kit Wednesday and get something started anyway. It might take me a month or so to get everything I need to start racing. But I have some more questions.

I just did a quick search around. Ill was hoping to go BL. Thats close to $250? Plus Ill need some packs. Im thinking the cost of going nitro would be sorta close. Allthough I hate the hassle of nitro. Is the 10th scale gas truck class fairly big? And what class do the fast guys run? Electric, or gas?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I was going to order some hubs for the bike since I was supposed to work 12 hours of double time this week, but that has changed and Ill put that off untill later. I can order the kit Wednesday and get something started anyway. It might take me a month or so to get everything I need to start racing. But I have some more questions.
> 
> I just did a quick search around. Ill was hoping to go BL. Thats close to $250? Plus Ill need some packs. Im thinking the cost of going nitro would be sorta close. Allthough I hate the hassle of nitro. Is the 10th scale gas truck class fairly big? And what class do the fast guys run? Electric, or gas?


1/8 Scale. I think gas truck runs with the 1/10 electric sometimes due to low turnout in both. Truggy and 1/8 scale are to biggest classes. CV would be the best info here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Naw, I cant do 1/8th. Too expensive.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

It's a lot cheaper than rebuilding a bicycle every week.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, the biggest turnouts are in 1/8 buggy/truggy.....Monster Truck's not too bad either.......you could go pick up an RTR Traxxas Revo and have some fun! 

But I can understand the not wanting to undertake the bigger nitros.....it's a learning experience all in it's own and they can be very time consuming. 

Gary, if you do want to come race with us and you don't want to do 1/8 or M/T, then 1/10 electric is becoming a very viable class again. 1/10 Gas truck doesn't seem to be doing well.

Pick up a 2WD buggy or truck, or a 4WD buggy. If you don't mind going used, you can pick up a great roller for any of those on ebay for about $100 any day. About $100 will get you a decent used brushless system. And I found 4000MAH Lipo packs for $50 at Amainhobbies.com

But if you buy new everything, of course your gonna pay 3-4 times those prices!

I picked up two used losi XXX4 cars (one for parts and one for racing) and a used novak SS5800 brushless system for less than $300 delivered to my door! And I spent another $100 on batteries and a new body and viola! $400 and I have a complete race package (less the radio)

I was just pickin' on you about the excuses thing BTW......I know that everyone is busy and we squeeze in as much fun time as we can, whenever we can!


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

I still have my RC10 from 1984. It weighs a ton but it is a great car.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That might be a little outdated Daniel......not sure how an old gold-pan would handle a moder triple jump!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I hope it stays until after the first of the year. I sure would like to put the 1/10 stuff to good use again.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

David....there are always at least 5-8 guys with electrics to race with at most races. All it takes is a small group of us to show up a couple of times and have a good race, and others will jump on board. Just like the 1/18 stuff!


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

I know it is too old. I just sold my Kinwald Losi buggy a few months ago....dang it


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> David....there are always at least 5-8 guys with electrics to race with at most races. All it takes is a small group of us to show up a couple of times and have a good race, and others will jump on board. Just like the 1/18 stuff!


Growing 10th scale electric is something I've been wanting to do since before I started this forum. It should be alot easier now since a few changes have taken place in the last few years. One single group no longer decides who races what, where and when. We have some new tracks now that are first class facilitys and brushless technology is leveling the playing field when it comes to power and run time compared to gas. And I agree with you a 100% when you say more guys will jump on the bandwagon like they did with 1/18th scale and now Drag racing. Promotion is a major factor when trying to build something up. And your very good at it CV!  And I have few good days myself! :spineyes:

Heres my plan. AE RC10 T4 FT. I need some suggestions for a servo. I want a good one. I will be going BL with way too much horsepower. :slimer: I'm sticking with nMh's for now. I dont want to have to buy another charger just yet. It may take me untill after X-Mas to get everything I need and ready to race, but I plan on starting by ordering the kit on Wednesday. That will motivate me, cuz I LOVE building new kits!  I may even finish up my vintage RC10T aluminum tub just to show yall newbs that guys like Daniel and I can still run with the old iron!

:bounce:

I plan on selling my M18 and keeping the 18B and racing at HIRCR when I can. Between the new race scheduling and my work schedule, I might miss racing for months on end. And when it gets really hot next summer, Ill be chillin! :mpd:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It doesn't take a super torquey servo to turn the wheels on a 1/10 electric.......I put a Hitec HS-925MG in mine that I got off of ebay for $15 and it works like charm.....it's super fast (.08sec) and 100OZ of torque is plenty for my car.

I think the key would be to find a servo that's around 75-150 OZ of torque & under about .08-.18 sec @ 6.0V and you should be fine.....there are an abundance of high quality servos for around the $50 price point that meet those specs.

NMH's will work FINE if you already have some or can get cells cheap.

not sure if you're into used stuff, but here's a nice BL system that should go for under $125
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOVAK-BRUSHLESS-MOTOR-SYSTEM-SS-PLUS-ESC-SS5800_W0QQitemZ220171114509QQihZ012QQcategoryZ34063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

GET THAT THANG READY FOR THE TOYS FOR TOTS RACE ON 12/08!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> It doesn't take a super torquey servo to turn the wheels on a 1/10 electric.......I put a Hitec HS-925MG in mine that I got off of ebay for $15 and it works like charm.....it's super fast (.08sec) and 100OZ of torque is plenty for my car.
> 
> I think the key would be to find a servo that's around 75-150 OZ of torque & under about .08-.18 sec @ 6.0V and you should be fine.....there are an abundance of high quality servos for around the $50 price point that meet those specs.
> 
> ...


Yup, I looked on Ebay today and saw that motor. lol Except for my women, its rare that I buy anything used. But eBay is a good tool to find out what is good, and what is junk. I'm not totally sold on Novak yet and I wont do Mamba again. Most likely my motor will be the last thing I get. (I do ALOT of rescherch). As far as servos, Ill stick with Airtronics or JR. Futaba if I have too, but no Hitecs for me.

What I need to know pretty soon before I order the kit is, a set up and what tires to run. I dont have 10th scale things laying around like shock oil etc and the closest shop is just too far away for me.

And yes, for you guys that have known me for a long time, I'm not getting a Losi! :rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im having second thoughts after seeing this! 

http://www.rc10.com/ae/b44/b44_home.htm


----------



## robertr (Oct 16, 2006)

*kyosho*

I have a really nice Kyosho ZX-5 with tons of parts for sale if anyone wants it. It's RTR with a cyclone ESC, 10 turn motor and a KO propo servo (the sticker came off so i dont know which model but its fast).

Just a thought.....$250


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Gary- I was/am running the Novak GTB 6.5 in touring and the system works great. I think I might have over heated it once but that was like a 8-10 min practice run at Mikes..... And you know how big that track is for electric ...

the LRP wouldnt be a bad choice either but make sure it is new because if I remember right the older speedo didnt run a fan. And I dont care how much space/weight a fan adds I think its needed in our weather.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary, 

There were two of those B44's at the track yesterday, and they were bad-arse!! They were brand new and had never been on the track before, so the guys racing them were fixing some little hitches in their builds, but when they were running, they looked great!

Robert also has a VERY nice car....that would be a great way to get started at that price!

I don't know much about the LRP systems, but that Novak GTB system is pretty nice, and is the one I wish I had! It has lots more programming options than my SS5800. I know Jerry used to run the Mamba Max system in his MRC Academy SB, but he seemed to have a lot of problems.....don't know if it was an error on the Mamba part or if was just Jerry!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

zxeric said:


> Gary- I was/am running the Novak GTB 6.5 in touring and the system works great. I think I might have over heated it once but that was like a 8-10 min practice run at Mikes..... And you know how big that track is for electric ...
> 
> the LRP wouldnt be a bad choice either but make sure it is new because if I remember right the older speedo didnt run a fan. And I dont care how much space/weight a fan adds I think its needed in our weather.


Yea, I know how that track is on motors. LOL At the charity race Cristian and I were melting the solder off the motors.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Gary,
> 
> There were two of those B44's at the track yesterday, and they were bad-arse!! They were brand new and had never been on the track before, so the guys racing them were fixing some little hitches in their builds, but when they were running, they looked great!
> 
> ...


The car is just soooo pretty! :spineyes:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Do it Gary!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary- dont discount the Hitec stuff. Ive owned several of their servos and had nothing but good luck. I actually have the 925mg in my Losi buggy right now and you know how I like my stupid fast servos.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hitec gets a bad rap because their the only name brand company that produces inexpensive hi-torque servos that are WIDELY POPULAR (i.e. the HS645MG). JR, Futaba, and Airtronics don't have anything even close to that servo's specs for $40! And the problem is that, yes, it's a cheap servo, and yes, it won't last as long. But because it's cheap, it's sold like 10X as many as other brands of servos in that price range because it out powers them. Hence, more sales to RTR people that are bashing, and that leads to more damaged items, and that leads to more ***** talking on the internet, which leads to a bad rap! Their 5600, 5900, & 900 series servos are all great servos.


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

That is dead ON!!!! Well put!



Courtney Vaughan said:


> Hitec gets a bad rap because their the only name brand company that produces inexpensive hi-torque servos that are WIDELY POPULAR (i.e. the HS645MG). JR, Futaba, and Airtronics don't have anything even close to that servo's specs for $40! And the problem is that, yes, it's a cheap servo, and yes, it won't last as long. But because it's cheap, it's sold like 10X as many as other brands of servos in that price range because it out powers them. Hence, more sales to RTR people that are bashing, and that leads to more damaged items, and that leads to more ***** talking on the internet, which leads to a bad rap! Their 5600, 5900, & 900 series servos are all great servos.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Hitec gets a bad rap because their the only name brand company that produces inexpensive hi-torque servos that are WIDELY POPULAR (i.e. the HS645MG). JR, Futaba, and Airtronics don't have anything even close to that servo's specs for $40! And the problem is that, yes, it's a cheap servo, and yes, it won't last as long. But because it's cheap, it's sold like 10X as many as other brands of servos in that price range because it out powers them. Hence, more sales to RTR people that are bashing, and that leads to more damaged items, and that leads to more ***** talking on the internet, which leads to a bad rap! Their 5600, 5900, & 900 series servos are all great servos.


In my 14 years of racing RC cars and 16 years of RC planes, I know better than to listen to the whiners on the internet. :spineyes:

I have had problems with Hitec and I wont buy their products. My second servo failure was at my first race at Area 51 with a brand new rig. I made it through practice and the qualifiers and failed right before the B main. Since I carpooled with Celticpride311, I had to spend the next 3 hours cornermarshalling. LOL! Thats not fun at Area51.

My first Hitec servo failure was on a PT20 that took me 4 months to build. It was the elevator and I couldnt bring it down like I wanted too. I was flying litterly within 200 yards of beltway 8 and I had to intentially crash the plane so I wouldnt cause something really bad to happen.

I'm sure they build fine products and I was just unlucky, maybe! To coin a cliche, once bitten....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

that sucks! I can understand your feelings though......I won't buy Airtronics anymore for similar reasons!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> that sucks! I can understand your feelings though......I won't buy Airtronics anymore for similar reasons!


Ford or Chevy? 

This is one of those things that come down to past experiances and personality types. A couple of weeks ago I was called a "Bike Snob" on another forum because I didnt like a certain brand of bike. It's very rare when I buy used RC stuff or an RTR. And I will only drive a Ford. It doesnt mean I am right, it just means thats the way I do things. Whats good for someone else may not be good for me and visa versa. For example.

Theres a James Bond movie on right now. It's NOT Sean Connery...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here you go Gary! Have you guys seen this!?!?!? A freakin work of art!!

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=49401

http://cgi.ebay.com/tamiya-trf-501x-trf501x-with-hopups-and-parts-lot-xxx4_W0QQitemZ330189643564QQihZ014QQcategoryZ34063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$800 for the kit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Never thought I'd see the day when a Tamiya rolling chassis goes for $800. Shweetness tho!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

bout time tamiya stepped it up a notch. Is'nt the dude from associated working for them now, I forget his name.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

"Battery: 6-cell flat with standard Tamiya connector"
does that mean the big white conector that they've been using since the begining of time?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Gary said:


> Never thought I'd see the day when a Tamiya rolling chassis goes for $800. Shweetness tho!


Their touring cars have been some of the best ones out . Ever since the 414 and Evo series. And you should see the price tag on those too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

zxeric said:


> Their touring cars have been some of the best ones out . Ever since the 414 and Evo series. And you should see the price tag on those too.


Probably more than I just spent on these.


----------

